# Dander/Eye Boogers.



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

My dog has some dander and eye boogers. No other issues then this... she doesn't itch excessively or flea bite. 
I was just wondering what would cause these two small issues? 
I live in a dry climate (Central Saskatchewan), our house stays fairly dry, I don't feed any oils right now (tried coconut oil and she HATED IT, it's the one thing she has ever refused to eat). 
Any suggestions? Ideas? Are some dogs just more dander prone? 
She is a smooth coat/black dog, does this just make dander more obvious? 
Does this sound like a diet issue or a humidity issue?
What about eye boogers?


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I think that there are MANY factors that can contribute to eye boogers.

A few weeks ago, Murph had BAD eye boogers for about a week. I won't go into details haha, but it's gotten better. Abbie gets them now and then too. 

I don't get too concerned unless the eye actually looks affected, or it is very persistent. I think it could really be anything in the environment...whether inside or out. My suggestion would be to maybe try benadryl or zyrtec and see if it helps decrease them at all.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I've heard something that solves eye booger issues (in yorkies anyway) is using Gerber baby water. Not sure why exactly, but a lot swear by it. They're like 99 cents in jugs at the grocery store but I know it sucks to pay for water... lol. So, don't know if that's an option.

I have noticed eye booger changes with food. Almost immediately. There's been certain brands where they just get bad and then almost immediately after switching, they go away. I tried to go back to the food that caused them and they started again. So I think it definitely CAN be diet. But also obviously environmental. 

Not sure on the dandruff. Have you tried any fish oils?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I mix sterile water and boric acid and keep it handy for routine eye cleaning. My dogs get a lot of stuff in their eyes and it helps a lot.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> I've heard something that solves eye booger issues (in yorkies anyway) is using Gerber baby water. Not sure why exactly, but a lot swear by it. They're like 99 cents in jugs at the grocery store but I know it sucks to pay for water... lol. So, don't know if that's an option.
> 
> I have noticed eye booger changes with food. Almost immediately. There's been certain brands where they just get bad and then almost immediately after switching, they go away. I tried to go back to the food that caused them and they started again. So I think it definitely CAN be diet. But also obviously environmental.
> 
> Not sure on the dandruff. Have you tried any fish oils?


I haven't tried them consistently... I'll do it one day then forget lol. I do have some in my fridge so maybe I'll try it!
She did have an eye injury when she was a puppy (we didn't own her at this time), I can see a scar on her eyelid from it... could that be contributing?


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> I mix sterile water and boric acid and keep it handy for routine eye cleaning. My dogs get a lot of stuff in their eyes and it helps a lot.


May I ask what breed of dog you own? Do you have daily eye boogers?


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

My Newfoundland gets eye boogers, I call it eye gunk when she eats grain free and is itchier on grain free. I just pick it off with my fingers and wipe with moist wash cloth.

The regular food like Kinesis or Annamaet Option, no gunk, no itching.

Other three dogs I don't notice any difference. No itching or eye gunk with either kind.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

brindle said:


> May I ask what breed of dog you own? Do you have daily eye boogers?


No I don't have any eye boogers. I was suggesting you clean your dogs eyes with a boric acid solution whether you buy it mixed or mix it yourself. Boric acid is a great cleaner and soother and has mild antibiotic properties.

I have wire-haired and shorthaired pointers and they are always in cover like wild roses, wild grapes all kinds of brush with flowers, seeds and thorns.

Try daily cleaning with a good cleaner. I always have pharma grade boric acid in my kit. Most every eye cleaner uses boric acid. Wonder stuff. 1/8th baking teaspoon to one cup of sterile water.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

monster'sdad said:


> No I don't have any eye boogers. I was suggesting you clean your dogs eyes with a boric acid solution whether you buy it mixed or mix it yourself. Boric acid is a great cleaner and soother and has mild antibiotic properties.
> 
> I have wire-haired and shorthaired pointers and they are always in cover like wild roses, wild grapes all kinds of brush with flowers, seeds and thorns.
> 
> Try daily cleaning with a good cleaner. I always have pharma grade boric acid in my kit. Most every eye cleaner uses boric acid. Wonder stuff. 1/8th baking teaspoon to one cup of sterile water.


Ok will do. I usually just pick them off and clean with Kleenex. It's not an infection, just a little bit of gunk.


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

I thought it was you, I wasn't sure till you mentioned you had a black female dog, and was from Saskatchewan Canada, how is Ruby doing besides the eye boogers? Well I hope. Last time I talked with you, you were considering feeding raw again, or maybe you said partial raw, I guess that didn't work out? I know you said you were having issues finding inexpensive sources out there.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

brindle said:


> She did have an eye injury when she was a puppy (we didn't own her at this time), I can see a scar on her eyelid from it... could that be contributing?


Slightly off topic but I have a 16 yr old horse who had eye surgery when she was about 4 yrs old. Her eye is fine but even now when the weather is dry or it's really dusty out, that one eye gets runny. Never happened before the surgery.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

it could be diet related. Uno is allergic to brewers yeast, it makes him itch, causes eye discharge and bad breath. What are you feeding now? do you add any fish oil for dandruff?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I think eye gunk can be either environmental or food related. My golden has never experienced it. With my lab, she seems to get it if a kibble formula is really high in both protein and potatoes - like EVO.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Roo said:


> I thought it was you, I wasn't sure till you mentioned you had a black female dog, and was from Saskatchewan Canada, how is Ruby doing besides the eye boogers? Well I hope. Last time I talked with you, you were considering feeding raw again, or maybe you said partial raw, I guess that didn't work out? I know you said you were having issues finding inexpensive sources out there.


My dog is doing very well. Eye boogers and a bit (not severe) of dandruff is the only issue. It happened on 100% raw/mixed/kibble, no matter what I feed, so I am wondering if it is from the old eye injury. It does seem to happen in the one eye worse then the other.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

flashyfawn said:


> Slightly off topic but I have a 16 yr old horse who had eye surgery when she was about 4 yrs old. Her eye is fine but even now when the weather is dry or it's really dusty out, that one eye gets runny. Never happened before the surgery.


Interesting. Maybe I'll have the vet take a look at her eyes when we go next (middle of this month). Maybe she has an ingrown eye lash or something like that.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

Unosmom said:


> it could be diet related. Uno is allergic to brewers yeast, it makes him itch, causes eye discharge and bad breath. What are you feeding now? do you add any fish oil for dandruff?


I feed Healthwise Lamb and Oatmeal and she is doing better on this food then any other food I've tried. I don't currently add fish oil but I will start again as it is sitting in my fridge waiting to be used. 
My dog had the symptoms you describe when she was on Acana. HORRID breath, wow. Now she is 98% there... now to get the other 2% solved...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You can also give her eggs (preferably local since they have higher omega 3 content) couple times a week.


----------

